# Just bombed an interview at a freaking panera bread



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was so happy when I got the call for the interview. I was excited and confident. I was sure I was going to kill this interview. This morning I was nervous, but still thought I'd ace it and get the job. So I went to the interview confidently told them I had an interview. Then I sat down with the manager and she asked me questions. At this point my fakeness was all used up. I started to slur my words, speak really quietly, and mumble a lot. She kept asking me to repeat myself.Funny because the first thing I said was that I'm great with people. 

God I didn't even know it was possible to fail an interview at freaking panera bread. I feel defeated. I am a failure.

Even worse is after she was explaining the job description,I realized I wouldn't be able to do any of it. She said this Panera is very busy and they need people who can deal with lots of stress. The shifts are also 8 hours. I am not even close to being able to do that. I'm soo sad. Even if for some reason they do hire me, I know I will fail at the job and end up quitting or getting fired in days. Another reason this job would bring me so much anxiety is because Id be working with people my age.

This makes me want to apply for disability. I doubt I will get it though. They'll see that I'm in school and be like this guy is high functioning. He can work. HAHA my life is over.

tl;dr: If I can't even get through an interview at panera bread without crying internally, how am I ever going to get/function in a real ****ing job?? Is there a single job where I don't have to interact with ****ing people??


----------



## Captain Casual (Jun 28, 2013)

I know how you feel, I've had so many interviews like that.

I got my current job through an agency so I didn't have to interview. Maybe you could try that?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

From my experience, the more entry-level a job is, the more stressful and exhausting it is. In other words, "real" jobs (your quote, lol) are so much easier to do.

You did fine. Everyone can get nervous at interviews, so this is really no big deal. Just think of it as a learning experience. People typically need to go on a lotttttt of interviews before landing a job.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Interviews can be stressful regardless of the company. There were no doubt some positive impressions that you made but perhaps aren't processing. If you're hired, give it a try. Don't anticipate failure because you might doom yourself. 

As for jobs without customer interaction, a Temp Agency might have warehouse, data entry, and other positions. 

Also, the point about having to interview repeatedly is important. Lots and lots of people are looking for work.

Give Panera Bread a little time. There might be multiple applicants.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you worried that people your age or around your age are going to bully you? I used to get bulled by a woman who was 14 years older than me so sometimes it's not about the age and working 8 hours is full time. Guess they don't hire anyone for part time. Did you ask how many days per week you'd be working?


----------



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

Don't feel bad about yourself by failing at Panera Bread. This has nothing to do with the establishment for which you are applying. It has to do with the psychological torment that your are experiencing. You have to fix that. Go to your doctor and have him/her help you with this problem.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

That's why I'm afraid to apply anywhere.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

What about overnight stocking at Wal-Mart or Target?


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

I've never done food service, it's too fast paced. Banking is a good job. There is a lot of interaction with people but you get to know them and it becomes easy. Do your time as a teller and you can get promoted to a back office position.


----------

